# Band Saw Segmenting Sled



## bfrazier (Sep 21, 2016)

I finally had to come up with a solid means of making segments especially Celtic knots. It serves the purpose and is very adjustable for various sized blanks. This version will only do 45 Degree cuts; however, I'm working on an adjustable version with the same locking methodology that could come in handy.

View in Gallery

I think the results are pretty good. This upper is several pieces of veneer glued the glued by halves. The lower knot done with a two-tone gift card. Next one will be metal and veneer.

View in Gallery

 Your suggestions are always welcome, and have helped me improve my stills and enjoyment very much.
Brian


----------



## LR9788 (Sep 21, 2016)

Brilliant! The Celtic knot is the reason I got into pen turning. I haven't gotten up the courage to try one yet


----------



## mark james (Sep 21, 2016)

LR9788 said:


> Brilliant! The Celtic knot is the reason I got into pen turning. I haven't gotten up the courage to try one yet



Hi Luke!  And welcome to IAP fro Medina, OH!

...Get some courage!  Try it - screw up 4-5 blanks, then you will figure out your mistakes and be on the road to some might fine pens!

The above jig is perfectly fine!  Use it as a model.  Look for other examples.  Make you'r own and learn it's advantages and disadvantages...  Keep tweaking.

Oh...Have FUN!


----------



## Mr Vic (Sep 21, 2016)

Why do the circles line up? I always thought they were supposed to intersect randomly.

Seriously the knot looks great. Not sure why but the knot on the lower tube makes me think that end will be heavy. I've always put them on the upper body but that is a personal preference.

Welcome form Colorado!


----------



## bfrazier (Sep 22, 2016)

Mr Vic said:


> Why do the circles line up? I always thought they were supposed to intersect randomly.
> 
> Seriously the knot looks great. Not sure why but the knot on the lower tube makes me think that end will be heavy. I've always put them on the upper body but that is a personal preference.
> 
> Welcome form Colorado!



Thanks for the comment Vic,
I put the knot on the bottom because I did not want the clip to cover it up in any way. If you notice I inlaid some veneer on the upper to "class it up" a bit.
After reading your comment though I know have this feeling that the pen IS heavier on the bottom. Oh, what games the brain can play.


----------



## bfrazier (Sep 22, 2016)

mark james said:


> LR9788 said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant! The Celtic knot is the reason I got into pen turning. I haven't gotten up the courage to try one yet
> ...


Thank you Mark... The jig works and needs some fine tuning. Advise coming for you is most welcome. I keep a couple of photos of your work in the shop as inspiration, and I have learned so much from your posts that has helped me not waste so much material. This started out as a fun little hobby, now my younger son and I enjoy countless hours in the workshop figuring out new ways to improve our skills and spend quality time together.
Thanks again!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 22, 2016)

From the photo it makes it look like the knot is 3D and standing proud of the barrel. Nice work. I am not a fan of that thin knots and like to make mine on the table saw. Are you slicing all the way through and gluing your inlay material and clamping?? Thanks for showing.


----------



## mark james (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Brian.

I'm just learning like all the rest!  As with JT, I also use my table saw for thin slices and doing celtic knots.  My table saw is nothing fancy - a 30 yr old entry level craftsman, but it is perfectly fine.  

I also have a similar vintage band saw, but find it harder to get accurate slices.

These disks came from my table saw - 1/16", 3/32" and 1/8".

Many varieties of jigs, this is mine:  NOTE:  I have and use the upper left adjustable guard which is not in the picture.  The first 20-30 cuts I used this for were not acceptable.  After that, they got much better - Lesson...  I needed to practice and refine how I held things and guided the sled - there was nothing wrong with the sled, it was my technique.  I can now cut those chevron slices, which are "delicate", down to 1/16" thick (some .050").  I could cut thinner, but the pieces are hard to find when they splatter .


----------



## bfrazier (Sep 22, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> From the photo it makes it look like the knot is 3D and standing proud of the barrel. Nice work. I am not a fan of that thin knots and like to make mine on the table saw. Are you slicing all the way through and gluing your inlay material and clamping?? Thanks for showing.


Cutting in about 98% of the way... I cut my blanks about 3/16" larger square than I require that way after the last glue-up I run it through the saw again to fully square it up before turning.
Thanks for the complements, they are most appreciated.


----------

